# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Các mùa kim chi ở Hàn Quốc - Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Nói tới món ăn Hàn Quốc thì chẳng thể thiếu vừng, ớt và kim chi, hiếm lắm mới có món ăn không dùng tới 3 loại nguyên liệu này. Mà ẩm thực Hàn Quốc có 1 nét khá độc đáo là chủ yếu dùng tay để chế biến món ăn nhất là những món trộn thì hầu như không dùng đũa hay dao dĩa để trộn.

Tuỳ theo từng mùa mà người Hàn Quốc làm và ăn các loại Kimchi khác nhau. Kimchi vào mỗi mùa có sự khác nhau về nguyên liệu, tính chất sao cho phù hợp với điều kiện thời tiết, giúp con người tăng cường sức khoẻ.



Nabak Kimchi (một loại kim chi nhiều nước làm từ cải thảo) dùng cho bốn mùa.
"Nabak" ám chỉ hình dạng vuông mỏng của những lát cải thảo, với hương vị nhẹ nhàng và dễ chịu, kim chi Nabak được mọi người dân Hàn Quốc rất ưa chuộng.

Vào mùa hè thời tiết nóng nực người Hàn Quốc thích ăn những loại kim chi ít hoặc không sử dụng ớt như Oi Sobagi (làm từ dưa chuột), Yeolmu kim chi (làm từ củ cải và có nhiều nước), Beachu Kimchi (bắp cải)... Đến mùa đông thì được thay thế bằng các loại kim chi có nhiều ớt như Chonggak Kimchi (củ cải), Jang kim chi, Bae Kimchi, Ggaktugi kim chi (củ cải)...



Yeolmu kim chi, thêm đá lạnh cho mát nữa nha!



Oi Sobagi kim chi có thể dùng vào cả mùa xuân và hè
Kim chi tại các vùng của Hàn Quốc cũng khác nhau về nồng độ muối, độ chua, độ cay. Các tỉnh ở miền nam Hàn Quốc kim chi có vị đậm đà và thường sử dụng hải sản làm nguyên liệu. Các tỉnh ở miền bắc lại sử dụng ít muối, ít ớt và thường là loại kim chi nhiều nước. Kim chi nhiều khi còn đặc trưng cho bản sắc của từng vùng do nhiều sản vật của các vùng thường được sử dụng để chế biến kim chi. Ngoài ra người Hàn Quốc còn có một số loại kim chi khác như sau:



Insam kim chi_Seoul, được làm từ nhân sâm



Dongchimi kim chi, làm từ củ cải



Bossam kim chi
Bossam kim chi, đây là loại kim chi rất độc đáo. Tất cả các nguyên liệu sẽ được bọc trong những lớp lá bắp cải rồi đem muối, khi ăn từng lớp lá được bóc ra mang hình dạng như một bông hoa.



Gat kim chi, chế biến từ lá cây mù tạt.



Baechu kim chi(kim chi cải bắp), loại kim chi thông dụng và được yêu thích nhất
Còn có rất nhiều loại kim chi khác nhau mang những nét đặc trưng độc đáo còn chờ đợi bạn khám phá ở đất nước Hàn Quốc xinh đẹp đấy!



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## quanghuy00

thấy cũng không có gì hấp dẫn lắm so với món ở VN mình nhỉ

----------

